# probs getting usb hard drive working

## pb186

I searched around for info but couldn't find anything that got it working.  I am using a buslink usb hard drive but I am unable to get /dev/sda to show up  :Sad: .  I am assuming I missed an important step in setting it up.

----------

## pb186

I forgot to list what I already have...

2.6 test 11

usb built-in

usb mass storage module

scsi emulation built in

scsi support built in

there probably a few more important ones that i forgot to mention but have in there too

----------

## mengle

Hi pb,

    I'm having a very similar problem with a Archos Jukebox Recorder (Basically a USB hard drive).  It appears that I have all the correct components in my kernel but tere is not /dev/sda1 or anything like that in the devs folder.  Hopefully someone ca enlighten us.

----------

## dabooty

 *Quote:*   

> I forgot to list what I already have...
> 
> 2.6 test 11
> 
> usb built-in
> ...

 

you buit the usb-storage module, but is it loaded?

try an lsmod to see if it's there.

----------

## mengle

Hey dabooty,

     At least for me, I selected usb-storage as a yes instead of adding it as a module so it should be in my kernel.

----------

## dabooty

not every module that you compile gets loaded.

You can load modules manually by using modproble "modulename".

If things work when the module is loaded, you should add it to /etc/modules.autoload:

```
dabooty@dawikidnezz dabooty $ cat /etc/modules.autoload

# /etc/modules.autoload:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/modules.autoload,v 1.5 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

 

# For example:

# 3c59x

ide-scsi

usb-storage

nvidia

```

----------

## pb186

I added it to the autoload from the begining so thats not the problem... I even changed usb to a module from built in and that didnt help either. I don't know why linux doesnt like my usb drive.

----------

## ^Sporting^

Hello

have you also select SCSI Disk Support in your running kernel?

----------

## pb186

yeah... scsi disk support was one of the things i forgot to list in the original list of things i already did.

----------

## pb186

Anyone else have any ideas to help?

----------

## tuxlover

This should work:

Compile all the usb things (ohci/uhci_hcd, ehci, usb_storage, usbcore) and the scsi disk support (sd_mod) as modules.

Don't forget to also choose "usb device filesystem".

Then use the hotplug script

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

which should manage your usb devices. It will make the mountable devices in

/dev/scsi/hostx/..../partx

If you want to take a look at my 2.6.0-test11 config which works, here it is.

When you make your next post, why don't you post the output of lsmod and that of lspci -v (maybe only the usb related things), especially if you follow my suggestion and built most things as a module.

----------

## pb186

00:02.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 0a14

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12

        Memory at cfffe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:02.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems: Unknown device 0a14

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at cffff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

the pci list

Module                  Size  Used by

sd_mod                 13344  0

ehci_hcd               22016  0

usb_storage            24704  0

fglrx                 200996  2

smbfs                  63604  0

snd_emu10k1            90884  1

snd_rawmidi            21120  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         52612  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            3584  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7936  1 snd_emu10k1

hid                    31168  0

ohci_hcd               16512  0

orinoco_pci             5376  0

orinoco                42500  1 orinoco_pci

hermes                  8064  2 orinoco_pci,orinoco

usbcore                98644  6 ehci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ohci_hcd

lsmod

Even with those suggestions it made no difference :S

----------

## tuxlover

mmh... try the following:

boot without your usb hard disk plugged in.

(now maybe ensure the hotplug script is running, # /etc/init.d/hotplug start)

then plug your usb hard disk in, and look at the output of dmesg. post the relevant lines (they were added at the end) here.

you seem to have all relevant modules loaded. except for that you have an ehci_hcd module loaded, but no ehci usb controller in your computer (only ohci)? i don't know whether that could be causing problems. i would guess not so, but if you don't have an ehci controller (your lspci -v said you don't), then take this module out next time you recompile.

do you have hotplug enabled in your kernel (CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y)?

----------

## pb186

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 2

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 5

This is the dmesg output after unplugging and replugging in the drive.  It seems it knows that something's there but doesn't know its a hard drive  :Neutral: 

----------

## djoshi2003

Well it looks like you have your hotplug working, and it recognises a device. Maybe its the brand of hard-drive, but I use a acomdata 60gb, recognized under /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda. See if there are any sdX extensions, sometimes its not assigned to the just sda. This might not be helpful at all, but since I don't know exactly where you're at with the problem, this is how I mount it(its an ntfs drive)

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
```

----------

## pb186

sadly I have nothing resembling sd*.  my /dev/scsi dir is empty as well :S.  The hard drive is a buslink 30 gig hard drive.... it would seem like its a problem with the drive.  I guess this is a futile effort... I'll just have to reset into windows everytime I want to use it.

----------

## pb186

I was looking around on google and I came accross the usbide drivers that someone made for the old buslink usb drives. Sadly it won't compile under my kernel.  I was wondering if anyone else tried out these custom drivers and had any luck with them?

----------

## ikor

Did you ever get yours to work.  I'm having the same problem.

----------

## pb186

sadly after all this time I have found no solution... I still have to reboot into windows everytime I need to use it.

----------

